# Estimating and overages



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

When you are estimating for a tile floor do you charge for the actual square footage of the room or the amount with your overage? You charge $x.xx and there is actually 155 square feet then with a 10% addition its 170 so is it $x.xx times 155 or 170? While I’m at it, what is the average overage?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

You charge for the actual footage with reference to labor, and the footage ordered with reference to material. AS for average, it all depends on the area. For something wide open, 5% is more than enough. For something a little smaller, you might go to 10%, and if you're going into several rooms and maybe a hallway, you might even boost that to 15%, especially if it's diagonal. Rule of thumb is 10%, but rules are made to be broken.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have always used 10% and a few times, I have almost burned myself. 1 job (250 sq ft) I had 3 tiles left over. I think I may bump that percentage as long as it's not going to cost the HO too much extra.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

You should charge labor for the number of square feet necessary to install the area. So if the area is 155, it may take 160-165 sq. ft. of tile to tile it and that is the fair amount to charge. Usually jobs are quoted as a package so it's not like you can re figure after the fact. So never figure a net amount, after all it's NOT paint, those border tiles have to be cut. 

I usually order at least one extra carton of tile or so. In the end I usually leave some spares and encourage the home owner to have at least 3-5% just in case.

Jaz


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

I charge for what I handle, if I subcontract(mislabelled employee), no matter what type of flooring. You send me out with 180 sq.ft., your getting billed for 180 sq.ft. at the rates dictated to me by the guy who thinks I'm only worth so much to him.

If I'm bidding, it isn't going to matter, as I do not itemize my proposals.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Floordude said:


> I charge for what I handle, if I subcontract(mislabelled employee), no matter what type of flooring. You send me out with 180 sq.ft., your getting billed for 180 sq.ft. at the rates dictated to me by the guy who thinks I'm only worth so much to him.
> 
> If I'm bidding, it isn't going to matter, as I do not itemize my proposals.


Ding, ding, ding we have a winnah :clap:

If I am subbing, chances are I didn't measure. If the retailer figured it heavy then thats their fault not mine....I still had to tote all that weight out there. If they want to cut me to the last square foot then they can come out and cull, move, and handle all the waste for me.

My jobs are bid at a package price, not broken out to be picked apart by someone looking to play me and the competition against each other. If someone were shooting at ya you would give them bullets would ya?


----------

